# Επισκευή Οικιακών Μικροσυσκευών > Σύστημα Σιδερώματος >  Ατμοσιδερο singer sg 50 ριχνει ρελε διαρροης

## ΣΚΛΗΚΟΣ

Καλησπερα το παραπανω σιδερο ενω σιδερωνει κανονικά μολις πατησω διακοπτη ατμου στο σιδερο χεριου εχω διαρροη κ πεφτει το ρελε διαφυγης , τι να υποψιαστω να κοιταξω ;

----------


## FILMAN

Αρχικά βάλε ανάποδα το φις στην πρίζα και δες τί κάνει

----------


## ΣΚΛΗΚΟΣ

πάλι πεφτει

----------


## FILMAN

Κατευθείαν ή μόλις πατήσεις το κουμπί;

----------


## ΣΚΛΗΚΟΣ

Αφου βρασει το νερο στο μποιλερ κ παταω το κουμπι του ατμου στο σιδερο χεριου

----------


## ΣΚΛΗΚΟΣ

Ωπα ανοιξα το καπακι της βασης ενας ακροδεκτης εχει χαλαρωσει (καφε)μαλλον φαση , απο το εξαρτημα βαλβιδα που βγαινει ενα σωληνακι του μποιλερ κ οδηγείται στο σιδερο . Ο ακροδεκτης τείνει να ακουμπησει το κιτρινο πρασινο αγωγο . Το εσφιξα κ θα το δοκιμασω

----------


## ΣΚΛΗΚΟΣ

Https://goo.gl/photos/VqtkgTTeEuiPA5Z48  εκ παραδρομης  κοκκινο καλωδιο ειχε φυγει απο την θέση του το ξαναέβαλα το εσφιξα κ τωρα δεν πεφτει το ρελέ . Βλεπω όμως ενα ραγισμα στο εξαρτημα...

----------


## ΣΚΛΗΚΟΣ



----------


## ΣΚΛΗΚΟΣ

>

----------


## ΣΚΛΗΚΟΣ

> Αρχικά βάλε ανάποδα το φις στην πρίζα και δες τί κάνει


Αλήθεια Φιλιππε γιάτί να βάλω αναποδα το φις ; Για να ταιριασει ο ουδέτερος  του δικτύου με το καλώδιο της φασης της συσκευής  ;μήπως επειδή ο ουδέτερος έχει δυναμικό μηδέν κ έτσι δεν θα πέσει το ρελέ διαφυγής; κ τι συμπερασματα εξάγεις με αυτην την ενέργεια για την επισκευή της συσκευής;

----------


## FILMAN

Σε βοηθάει να καταλάβεις ποιο κομμάτι του κυκλώματος είναι σε επαφή με τη γη

----------

ΣΚΛΗΚΟΣ (03-02-16)

----------


## ΣΚΛΗΚΟΣ

Α εννοείς ο κλάδος της φάσης ή ο κλάδος επιστροφης (ουδετερος)

----------


## ΣΚΛΗΚΟΣ

Μπορεί να υπάρξει κ διαρροή κ στον ουδέτερο έτσι δεν ειναι;

----------


## Panoss

> Σε βοηθάει να καταλάβεις ποιο κομμάτι του κυκλώματος είναι σε επαφή με τη γη


Φίλιππα, το εξηγείς αν θες γιατί δεν το κατάλαβα;

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Μια διαρροή εννοείται είναι ο πιο σύντομος δρόμος του ρεύματος προς την γείωση .
Αλλά αν δείτε την παρακάτω εικόνα (υποτίθεται μια αντίσταση που έτυχε να σπάσει το σύρμα της και τυχαίνει από την μια πλευρά Α να ακουμπά το σύρμα με το σώμα της γείωσης Γ)
Αντίσταση.JPG
Τότε απλά δείτε και τις 2 περιπτώσεις τι θα γίνει 
1) Αν έχουμε την φάση στο Α και τον ουδέτερο στο Β
2) Αν έχουμε την φάση στο Β και τον ουδέτερο στο Α

----------

FILMAN (09-02-16), ΣΚΛΗΚΟΣ (03-02-16), Panoss (04-02-16)

----------


## ΣΚΛΗΚΟΣ

Όταν ακουμπα ο ουδετερος με γειωση έχουμε διαρροή, πέφτει ο ρελες διαφυγής;

----------


## ΣΚΛΗΚΟΣ

μάλλον πεφτει, αφου ο ρελες διαφυγης δοκιμαζεται βραχυκλωνοντας ουδετερο γείωση , ε τ'οτε βρε παιδία πως βρισκεται σε ποιο κομμάτι του κυκλώματος ειναι η διαρροή ;;

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Για να μην μπερδεύεσαι απλά όταν λες "φάση" θα σημειώνεις την "πορεία ρεύματος " (όπως ένα ποτάμι)  και "ρεύμα" έχουμε μόνο στην φάση . ¨Η στο σχέδιο στο #15 "πορεία ρεύματος " εννοούμε αν έχεις συνδέσει την φάση στο Α . Τότε με βάση το σχέδιο το ρεύμα ακολουθεί την πορεία Α+Γ = διαρροή .
Αν στο ίδιο σχέδιο θεωρήσουμε την πλευρά Β ως πλευρά "ρεύματος " φάσης . Τότε δεν έχουμε διαρροή. Απλά έχουμε ένα ανοικτό κύκλωμα.
Αν όμως θεωρήσουμε ότι η αντίσταση δεν έχει σπάσει , αλλά θεωρήσουμε ότι πάραυτα το σύρμα ακουμπήσει στο σώμα της γείωσης τότε έχουμε διαρροή (προς το Γ) . (π.χ. κάποιες αντιστάσεις φούρνου που ενώ πριν σου έριχνε την ασφάλεια και λίγο αργότερα όχι εξαιτίας διαστολής ή υγρασίας ).
Αν θεωρήσουμε απούσα την ωμική αντίσταση (του σχέδιου) και ενωθούν η φάση με τον ουδέτερο έχουμε βραχυκύκλωμα 

Όταν εξετάζεις μια μπρίζα με το δοκιμαστικό π.χ. βλέπεις ότι το δοκιμαστικό ανάβει από την πλευρά της φάσης = ρεύμα 
Από την πλευρά του ουδέτερου όχι .
Αν στην ίδια μπρίζα βάλεις την αντίσταση (να λειτουργήσει) , τότε και στην αντίσταση αν εξετάσεις με δοκιμαστικό θα δεις στην μια πλευρά της που είναι προς την φάση να έχεις ένδειξη στο δοκιμαστικό κατσαβίδι . Στην πλευρά του ουδέτερου όχι .

Αν θεωρήσουμε ότι η ωμική αντίσταση (το σύρμα της αντίστασης ) είναι ανέπαφο . Αλλά τυγχάνει να κοπεί το καλώδιο τροφοδοσίας του ουδέτερου . Τότε στο δοκιμαστικό κατσαβίδι θα έχεις ένδειξη και από την πλευρά Α της αντίστασης και από την πλευρά Β της επαφής της αντίστασης (όπως παράδειγμα με το "ποτάμι")

http://greekelectrician.blogspot.gr/...blog-post.html

----------


## Panoss

> Μια διαρροή εννοείται είναι ο πιο σύντομος δρόμος του ρεύματος προς την γείωση .
> Αλλά αν δείτε την παρακάτω εικόνα (υποτίθεται μια αντίσταση που έτυχε να σπάσει το σύρμα της και τυχαίνει από την μια πλευρά Α να ακουμπά το σύρμα με το σώμα της γείωσης Γ)
> Αντίσταση.JPG
> Τότε απλά δείτε και τις 2 περιπτώσεις τι θα γίνει 
> 1) Αν έχουμε την φάση στο Α και τον ουδέτερο στο Β
> 2) Αν έχουμε την φάση στο Β και τον ουδέτερο στο Α


1) έχουμε διαρροή
2) δεν έχουμε διαρροή

Σωστά;

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> 1) έχουμε διαρροή
> 2) δεν έχουμε διαρροή
> 
> Σωστά;


Ναι , και αυτό ακριβώς εννοούσε ο Filman με την αλλαγή φοράς του φις της μπρίζας . Διαφωνώ όμως σε συτό που λέει στο #11. Γιατί καταρχήν θα πρέπει να εξετάσεις ένα ένα τα εξαρτήματα (βαλβίδες / αντιστάσεις κτλ) αλλά αν το πάρουμε επί του συνόλου της συσκευής δεν βλέπω πως προσδιορίζεται ή εντοπίζεται η "πλευρά της διαρροής". Συμφωνώ μόνο ως επιβεβαίωση της διαρροής .

----------


## nyannaco

Διαρροή έχουμε και στις δύο περιπτώσεις! Το δυναμικό του ουδετέρου δεν είναι ποτέ ακριβώς μηδέν, οπότε και σε επαφή ουδετέρου-γης υπάρχει ένα κάποιο ρεύμα. 
Ο λόγος που πρότεινε ο Φίλιππος την αντιστροφή του φις, αν μαντεύω σωστά, είναι γιατί υπάρχουν περιπτώσεις που το ρεύμα διαρροής από τον ουδέτερο μπορεί να είναι κάτω από τα 30mA και να μην ρίχνει το ΔΔΕ. Αν συμβεί αυτό (ρίχνει το ΔΔΕ μόνο κατά τη μία φορά του φις), ξέρουμε ότι η διαρροή είναι από τον ουδέτερο.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> Διαρροή έχουμε και στις δύο περιπτώσεις! Το δυναμικό του ουδετέρου δεν είναι ποτέ ακριβώς μηδέν, οπότε *και σε επαφή ουδετέρου-γη*ς υπάρχει ένα κάποιο ρεύμα.


Στο σχέδιο από την πλευρά Β (ουδέτερος ) βλέπεις "επαφή ουδέτερου γης"?
(θα ήθελα κάποιος να μας εξηγήσει για την πλευρά διαρροής από Α+Γ τι γίνεται όταν υπάρχει ουδετερογείωση) γιατί εδώ γίνεται ένα ανακάτωμα και ίσως να έχεις και κάποιο δίκιο.

----------


## nyannaco

> Στο σχέδιο από την πλευρά Β (ουδέτερος ) βλέπεις "επαφή ουδέτερου γης"?


Οχι, η διαρροή είναι πάντα από το Α, είτε φάση είναι, είτε ουδέτερος.




> (θα ήθελα κάποιος να μας εξηγήσει για την πλευρά διαρροής από Α+Γ τι γίνεται όταν υπάρχει ουδετερογείωση) γιατί εδώ γίνεται ένα ανακάτωμα και ίσως να έχεις και κάποιο δίκιο.


Ακόμη και στην περίπτωση ουδετερογείωσης, ο ουδέτερος στον πίνακα έχει κάποιο δυναμικό >0. Αυτό συμβαίνει γιατί ο ουδέτερος διαρρέεται από ρεύμα, και ο αγωγός του ουδετέρου από το σημείο της ουδετερογείωσης μέχρι τον πίνακα έχει κάποια μη μηδενική αντίσταση (οπότε το δυναμικό θα είναι V = I * R). Επομένως, μπορεί και πάλι να υπάρξει διαρροή προς τη γη. Βεβαια, λόγω χαμηλού δυναμικού του ουδετέρου, η ένταση της διαρροής θα είναι μικρή, οπότε πιθανότατα δεν θα πέσει ο ΔΔΕ.

----------

Κυριακίδης (04-02-16)

----------


## vasilimertzani

Τωρα τα μπλέξαμε.διαρροη και στις δυο εικονες θα υπάρξει.μια θα ειναι απο τον ουδετερο η αλλη απο την φαση.οταν ο δδε διαπιστώσει διαφορα 30ma> θα πεσει.για να γινει αυτο εξαρταται ποσο μεγαλη αντισταση υπαρχει απο το ακρο μεχρι το βραχυκυκλωμα.
Αυτο με το να αλλαξει φορα στο φις το μονο που μπορει να γινει σε περιπτωση μικρης r βραχυκυλωματος στην πλευρα του ουδετερου θα πεφτει μονο το ρελε.στην πλευρα της φασης θα πεφτει και ασφαλεια.ειχε χρησιμοτητα προ ρελε εποχες .

----------


## ΣΚΛΗΚΟΣ

> Σε βοηθάει να καταλάβεις ποιο κομμάτι του κυκλώματος είναι σε επαφή με τη γη


Ας μας απαντήσει ο φίλιππος τον τρόπο σκέψης του κ πως μπορεί να προσεγγίσει μια διαρροή ,  με το να γυρίζει το φις στην πρίζα .

----------


## FILMAN

Στο σχήμα της βλάβης που έβαλε ο Πέτρος αν η φάση είναι αριστερά θα υπάρχει διαρροή, κατανοητό. Αν είναι ο ουδέτερος αριστερά, τότε για να πέσει το ρελέ διαρροής θα πρέπει το αριστερό κομμάτι της σπασμένης αντίστασης να είναι πολύ μικρό, σχεδόν μηδενικής ωμικής τιμής, διότι με τα λίγα V που υπάρχουν μεταξύ ουδετέρου - γης χρειάζεται μια πολύ μικρή αντίσταση ώστε να περάσουν τουλάχιστον 30mA που θέλει το ρελέ διαρροής για να πέσει. Με την αντιστροφή του φις στην πρίζα δεν καταλαβαίνεις αν φταίει η βαλβίδα ή η αντίσταση, αλλά τί φταίει στο κύκλωμα της βαλβίδας (αφού το αρχικό πρόβλημα ήταν η πτώση του ρελέ διαρροής πατώντας το μπουτόν του ατμού, κάτι που δεν έχει σχέση με κάτι άλλο εκτός από το κύκλωμα της βαλβίδας)...

----------

ΣΚΛΗΚΟΣ (11-02-16)

----------


## ΣΚΛΗΚΟΣ

> Στο σχήμα της βλάβης που έβαλε ο Πέτρος αν η φάση είναι αριστερά θα υπάρχει διαρροή, κατανοητό. Αν είναι ο ουδέτερος αριστερά, τότε για να πέσει το ρελέ διαρροής θα πρέπει το αριστερό κομμάτι της σπασμένης αντίστασης να είναι πολύ μικρό, σχεδόν μηδενικής ωμικής τιμής, διότι με τα λίγα V που υπάρχουν μεταξύ ουδετέρου - γης χρειάζεται μια πολύ μικρή αντίσταση ώστε να περάσουν τουλάχιστον 30mA που θέλει το ρελέ διαρροής για να πέσει. Με την αντιστροφή του φις στην πρίζα δεν καταλαβαίνεις αν φταίει η βαλβίδα ή η αντίσταση, αλλά τί φταίει στο κύκλωμα της βαλβίδας (αφού το αρχικό πρόβλημα ήταν η πτώση του ρελέ διαρροής πατώντας το μπουτόν του ατμού, κάτι που δεν έχει σχέση με κάτι άλλο εκτός από το κύκλωμα της βαλβίδας)...


Πάντα ακριβολογείς σε κάθε ανάρτησή σου!

----------


## jason3296

παιδια εχω και εγω το ιδιο σιδερο και πριν λιγο καιρο μου εκαψε την θερμικη ασφαλεια... το ανοιξα και αλλαξα θερμοστατη και θερμικη ασφαλεια απο ebay. μεχρι να ερθουν τα εξαρτηματα το ειχα ανοιχτο και παρατημενο στην ακρη. Και ρωταω εγω τωρα. Ο θερμοστατης μηπως πρεπει να βιδωθη στην αλλη οπη που εχει? (την ποιο βαθια). Αν βιδωθει στην πιο βαθια δεν θα ειναι σταθερος αλλα θα επιπλεει. Δεν θυμαμαι που ηταν στην αρχη.

το προβλημα ειναι οτι δεν ανεβαζει πιεση (3.5bar νομιζω πρεπει) και το ρευμα κοβεται απο τον θερμοστατη πιο πριν.

IMG_20190301_123454.jpg

----------


## vasilimertzani

Είναι ιδια τα ανταλλακτικά με αυτά που είχε;
Την φωτό ποιο μακριά τραβά την .δεν φαίνεται τίποτα

----------


## jason3296

> Είναι ιδια τα ανταλλακτικά με αυτά που είχε;
> Την φωτό ποιο μακριά τραβά την .δεν φαίνεται τίποτα


ναι ειναι ολοιδια. IMG_20190301_123444.jpg  αυτην ειναι λιγο καλυτερη φωτο απο αυτες που εχω.(δεν εχω κοντα μου την συσκευη)

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> ναι ειναι ολοιδια.


 Η ερώτηση αφορούσε και εκτός εμφάνισης του θερμοστάτη (δηλαδή και χαρακτηριστικών σε βαθμούς C μπας και σου δώσανε από άλλο μοντέλο ) .
Άσχετο , στην βαλβίδα βλέπουμε να τροφοδοτείται με άσπρο και καφέ καλώδιο (αποδεκτό ) 
Στην αντίσταση καφέ με καφέ (το ένα καφέ περνάει μέσα από άσπρη μόνωση ) ας πούμε αποδεκτό 
Στον πιεσσοτάτη πρόκειται για διακοπτικό υλικό , και έχουμε καφέ με μπλέ (αποδεκτό? ή το τσίπουρο που πίνω με χάλασε)

----------


## jason3296

> Η ερώτηση αφορούσε και εκτός εμφάνισης του θερμοστάτη (δηλαδή και χαρακτηριστικών σε βαθμούς C μπας και σου δώσανε από άλλο μοντέλο ) .
> Άσχετο , στην βαλβίδα βλέπουμε να τροφοδοτείται με άσπρο και καφέ καλώδιο (αποδεκτό ) 
> Στην αντίσταση καφέ με καφέ (το ένα καφέ περνάει μέσα από άσπρη μόνωση ) ας πούμε αποδεκτό 
> Στον πιεσσοτάτη πρόκειται για διακοπτικό υλικό , και έχουμε καφέ με μπλέ (αποδεκτό? ή το τσίπουρο που πίνω με χάλασε)


ναι ειναι οι ιδιοι βαθμοι (170 για τον θερμοστατη και 240 για την θερμικη ασφαλεια)

Το κυκλωμα δεν το πειραξα καθολου. Ετσι ηταν συνδεμενο. Στο τελος ειναι οντως καφε με μπλε! (ειναι κλειστος ο διακοπτης τωρα που ειναι σβηστη η συσκευη και ανοιγει οταν φτασει πιεση 3.5 bar)

Το προβλημα ειναι οτι "προλαβαινει" και κοβει ο θερμοστατης πριν φτασει 3.5 bar. Σκεφτομαι μηπως πρεπει να μπει στην αλλη οπη ωστε να μην αντιλαμβάνετε "αμεσα" την θερμοκρασια.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Στην άλλη οπή μην το βάλεις αν λες ότι επιπλέει , βάζουν και θερμοαγώγιμες πάστες συνήθως .
Ο προβληματισμός είναι το "έριξε ρελέ" που λογικά δεν έχει σχέση με θερμική ασφάλεια και θερμοστάτη. Αν υποθέσουμε εσωτερικά στο μπόιλερ φουλαρισμένο από άλατα μπορεί και να κόβει νωρίτερα (πηγαίνει η θερμοκρασία περισσότερο εξωτερικά προς θερμοστάτη παρά εσωτερικά προς το νερό) .

----------


## jason3296

> Στην άλλη οπή μην το βάλεις αν λες ότι επιπλέει , βάζουν και θερμοαγώγιμες πάστες συνήθως .
> Ο προβληματισμός είναι το "έριξε ρελέ" που λογικά δεν έχει σχέση με θερμική ασφάλεια και θερμοστάτη. Αν υποθέσουμε εσωτερικά στο μπόιλερ φουλαρισμένο από άλατα μπορεί και να κόβει νωρίτερα (πηγαίνει η θερμοκρασία περισσότερο εξωτερικά προς θερμοστάτη παρά εσωτερικά προς το νερό) .


Βασικα δεν το ξεκαθαρισα απο την αρχη... δεν εριξε ποτε ρελε απλα το εβαλα σε αυτο το θεμα γιατι ειναι η ιδια συσκευη. Δεν εχει καποια σχεση με του φιλου που ανοιξε το θεμα. Γενικα βγαζει ατμο αλλα δεν εχει δυναμη. Μαλλον γιατι το κοβει ο θερμοστατης λογο θερμοκρασιας. Θερμοαγωγιμη παστα δεν ειχε παντος το θυμαμαι.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Καρατσεκαρισμένο ότι κόβει ο θερμοστάτης? (γιατί μετά τον θερμοστάτη φυσικά δεν θα ρίξουμε υποψίες στην θερμική ασφάλεια , αλλά και μετά από αυτό ακολουθεί ο πιεσσοστάτης ? και καλός λειτούργησε πρώτος ? )

----------


## jason3296

> Καρατσεκαρισμένο ότι κόβει ο θερμοστάτης? (γιατί μετά τον θερμοστάτη φυσικά δεν θα ρίξουμε υποψίες στην θερμική ασφάλεια , αλλά και μετά από αυτό ακολουθεί ο πιεσσοστάτης ? και καλός λειτούργησε πρώτος ? )


Το σκεπτικό μου είναι το εξής: σύμφωνα με το manual λέει ότι όταν είναι έτοιμος ο ατμός ανάβει το λαμπάκι δίπλα από τον διακόπτη που έχει το σηματακι του ατμού. Η μοναδική περίπτωση για να ανάψει το λαμπάκι αυτό σύμφωνα με το κύκλωμα είναι να φτάσει πίεση 3.5 bar στον πιεσσοστατη. Αν κοπεί από τον θερμοστάτη το λαμπάκι δεν γίνεται ποτέ να τροφοδοτηθεί με ρεύμα.

Αρα: 100% κόβει πρώτα ο θερμοστάτης που δεν το θέλουμε. Ο πιεσσοστατη δεν ξέρω εάν είναι χαλασμένος. Και χαλασμένος να είναι η πίεση του ατμού που βγάζει δεν μοιάζει με 3.5 bar με τίποτα.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Στις πρώτες γραμμές είσαι σωστός .



> Αρα: 100% κόβει πρώτα ο θερμοστάτης που δεν το θέλουμε. Ο πιεσσοστατη δεν ξέρω εάν είναι χαλασμένος. Και χαλασμένος να είναι η πίεση του ατμού που βγάζει *δεν μοιάζει με 3.5 bar με τίποτα.*


Η πίεση στο σίδερο χειρός (αν έχει βούλωμα π.χ. στην βαλβίδα αυτή ή βουλωμένη σωλήνα η πίεση δεν θα εμφανιστεί στο σίδερο χειρός αλλά μέσα στο μπόιλερ )

----------

